# throwing code 55



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

fuck fuck fuck.....i just checked my computer in shop today....threw code 55 eight times!

im not gonna spend the money on a new ECM though....saving up for the motor swap...

just had to tell someone about the misfortune  

wish this was an april fools joke....


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Sorry man... Hope everything works out


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

I though that 55 was all clear?? It is on most Nissan motors....what do you think that code 55 means?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Kelso said:


> fuck fuck fuck.....i just checked my computer in shop today....threw code 55 eight times!
> 
> im not gonna spend the money on a new ECM though....saving up for the motor swap...
> 
> ...


if your sure the problem can be fixed through a new ecu then i've got one for super small amount of cash. It's for the ka24E not DE... so yeah. Let me know if that's what you need.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

well my shop teacher had a book thing and he told me 55 meant my ECM was fucked up. that does give me a little hope though...anybody know where i can check online? dont have shop again until monday or tuesday...

hey opium i have the ka- E so i might be talkin to ya  
but since i dont know a whole lot about motors(especially electrical) where is the ECM? is it a part of the ECU? cause 50's are computer codes and the ecm is the elec. control module so....yea somebody help me out here


----------



## jonpowell (May 27, 2003)

Sit down, take a deep breath and read this...

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/ecmcodes.htm

Than relax because 55 is all clear.


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

thank you so much man! 

at first i was thinking it was ok then my teacher looked it up and said bad ECM.....fucker could have cost me hundreds! :loser:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

haha, hundreds? How about $10 LOL


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Sound Like your Shop Teacher needs to go back to school... Takes a FUCKING IDIOT to mis-read that... Even the Haynes and Chiltons manuals have that info...


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)




----------

